

0x5f3759df — Fast inverse square root explained in detail - dhotson
http://blog.quenta.org/2012/09/0x5f3759df.html

======
dhotson
The appendix of this article has a slightly more intuitive explanation:
[http://blog.quenta.org/2012/09/0x5f3759df-
appendix.html](http://blog.quenta.org/2012/09/0x5f3759df-appendix.html)

------
nmc
Previously submitted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4526609](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4526609)

Also from another source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3115168](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3115168)

